# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  When can I sex them?

## Elliriyanna

I have two ACF I would like to name ... But how old do they have to be to sex?

----------


## Michael

> I have two ACF I would like to name ... But how old do they have to be to sex?


Typically 8 months to one year. The males will have a flat cloaca and dark arms/hands and will begin to sing, females become pear shaped and quite larger than males.

My female ACF all have male names, none of them seem to mind. =]

----------


## Elliriyanna

Yeah if it takes that long they are getting named ... i can't forever call them the green one and the retic

----------


## Tank Girl

I've been curious about this. My frog is only about 1.5 inches in body length right now and seems to have a large cloaca. Is this a sign it could possibly be a female or is it just impossible to predict with young frogs? Is there any sign that will probably present itself before others, from your experience?

I'm so excited to find out the sex! I will drive myself mad looking for signs if it takes months  :Big Grin:

----------

